# spam reçu et envoyé par moi-même !



## zako (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Voici environ une semaine que l'agression spamique prend une forme nouvelle : des spam m'arrivent, envoyés par moi ! Est-ce qu'un spyware a pris le contrôle de mon Mac ? Pourtant il semble que l'antispyware est inutile pour Mac. Est-ce mon FAI (bbox) qui est attaqué? Je suis resté tranquille fort longtemps, les spam ont commencé avec des envois en nombre dont tous les destinataires étaient du type "jean-*+nom+@bbox.fr" ; et je crois savoir que ce sont mes annonces sur Leboncoin qui sont au départ.
Je suis inquiet ! Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2013)

IL est extrêmement facile de faire passer un message comme provenant d'une adresse donnée, quelle qu'elle soit.
Ce n'est en soi pas plus alarmant que le simple fait d'être la cible de spam.


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2013)

Si tu as mis ton adresse mail visible par tout le monde (sur LeBonCoin par exemple, mais ça marche ailleurs aussi), tu deviens une cible de spam.
Un moyen de ne pas atterrir dans la boîte de SPAM, c'est de se faire passer par l'adresse de la boîte visée en question. Bon, y'a d'autres techniques qui permet de le considérer comme des SPAMs, mais disons que tout de suite, pour ta boîte mail, le mail semble plus facilement sûr...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2013)

très banal
on a quasi tous eu ca un jour

c'est une des facéties de spammeur
techniquement il estassez facile de mettre n'importe quelle adresse apparente en expediteur  ( supposé)

ce qui compte c'est la vraie adresse expeditrice
(qui est visible dans le message contenu  brut)


----------



## zako (4 Octobre 2013)

Merci à Bompi, à Larme et à Pascalformac de m'avoir tranquillisé. Je n'ai pas mis mon adresse visible sur Leboncoin, c'est en répondant à d'éventuels acheteurs qu'on se fait avoir. Donc pas besoin d'antivirus ou d'antispyware !


----------



## zako (4 Octobre 2013)

Quand même une petite question, relative à ce que dit Pascalformac : l'adresse contenue dans le contenu est bien... la mienne ! (Mais qu'appelles-tu "brut" ?) La seule chose qui me prouve que les mails n'émanent pas de moi, et donc que je ne suis pas somnambule, ni qu'on pénètre chez moi à mon insu, est qu'ils ne figurent pas dans ma boîte de mails envoyés.


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2013)

Si tu regardes le code brut du mail tu verras que le mail n'a pas été ni envoyé depuis le serveur de ton fournisseur.

En fait, le protocole d'envoi d'un mail permet d'indiquer ce que l'on veut en tant qu'expéditeur.

Si tu regardes ici: Telnet - SMTP Commands (sending mail using telnet)
Tu verras qu'on peut indiquer ce que l'on veut au niveau du:
	
	



```
MAIL FROM: mail@domain.ext
```
Partant de là, il a juste suffit que le spammeur indique ton adresse à toi.

Ici, tu as un entête de mail: Descrition de l'en-tête d'un message (Header) - libellules.ch
Si tu affiches l'entête du mail dont tu parles, tu verras via quel serveur il a été envoyé.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2013)

bah tu sais pas la peine d'etre funambule et de penetrer chez toi
il suffit de penetrer sur ton compte en ligne
(certains naifs mettent des mots de passe faciles à deviner)


contenu brut
comme détaillé sur les sujets précédents du genre
( et il y en a plus d'un)

le contenu brut c'est le vrai message
(du point de vue informatique, là ca ne ment pas)
don ne tenant pas compte des " maquillages courants"
ca se lit soit en ligne ( contenu brut , contenu original , le nom varie selon les services)
ou via Mail
presentation/ message( entêtes longs ou  si besoin contenu brut )


----------



## zako (5 Octobre 2013)

Merci à edd72 et Pascalformac. Cette fois-ci j'ai tout compris !


----------

